# carletto ancellotti eheheh perfetto marito italiano



## Old Anna A (3 Gennaio 2009)

"Carlo mi diceva: amo te, non mia moglie" 

La giovane rumena dice addio all’allenatore del Milan Ancelotti. «Non sono una sfasciafamiglie» 

«Ho deciso: metto un punto fermo a questa storia e torno a casa, in Romania. Dopo quattro anni è arrivato il momento di dire la verità. Non chiedo nulla, come ho sempre fatto, del resto. Sento che lui non percorrerà i 1.800 chilometri che ci separano. Non verrà a riprendermi». Marina Cretu, fino al 17 dicembre scorso fidanzata di Carlo Ancelotti, esce dall’ombra e dal silenzio in cui ha vissuto a lungo al fianco dell’allenatore del Milan. 

Signorina Cretu, perché ha chiesto di parlare con Novella? 

«Perché il legame con Carlo forse è finito. Ed è giunto il tempo di dire che non mi sono mai fatta pubblicità approfittando del suo cognome, che *non sono una sfasciafamiglie, che non sono la solita rumena che va in Italia a caccia di un uomo ricco e potente. *
Come hanno scritto i giornali rumeni dopo l’intervista a Carlo pubblicata da Novella». 

Perché usa la parola “forse”? Suona quasi un ricatto sentimentale... 
«Uso la parola “forse”, per addolcire il mio dolore: sono innamorata di Carlo, anche se ho detto basta. Torno a casa per pensare a come rimettere insieme la mia vita e anche, per rassicurare mia madre Viorica, disperata per i risvolti delle mie vicende sentimentali. Parto da zero, anzi no, da me». 

Quando e come ha conosciuto Carlo Ancelotti? 
«A Modena, il 4 ottobre 2004. Allora, lavoravo al Modena Calcio come hostess durante gli eventi della squadra». 

Vi siete messi subito insieme? 
«Più che metterci insieme ci siamo scambiati lunghe telefonate per un anno. Io ero appena uscita da una convivenza con un altro uomo, lui era molto deluso dalla sua storia matrimoniale». 

E dopo quell’anno come sono andate le cose? 
«Ho lasciato tutto per venire a Milano. E quando dico tutto, parlo di lavoro. Nessuno mi ha mai mantenuta. A Modena collaboravo a Tele Radio Città: ero la valletta di Gialli di notte, un talk show. I primi tempi muta come un pesce, sapevo poco l’italiano, poi sono andata a scuola e ho iniziato a muovere i primi passi: leggere le pagelle in trasmissione, presentare gli ospiti. Ho anche fatto qualche spot pubblicitario. Di sera due volte la settimana in discoteca, con una piccola collaborazione come ragazza immagine». 

Dunque, lei nel 2006 sbarca a Milano... 
«Sì, ho comprato una casa a Rho per stare vicina a Carlo». 

Di che vive? 
«Del mio. Grazie ai miei risparmi e a un’eredità ricevuta da una nonna, con una parte della quale avevo anche iniziato una piccola attività immobiliare in Romania, congelata per seguire Carlo». 

So che lei però ha fatto un provino a Milan Channel. Ancelotti lo zampino deve avercelo messo... 
«Non nego di avere ottenuto quel provino, ma deve essere andato male: non ho mai più sentito nessuno. Se vuole dire che Carlo mi ha dato da vivere o che mi abbia facilitato la strada, si sbaglia. L’unica “raccomandazione” è stata per una collaborazione con l’uffico stampa del Milan che è durata pochi mesi, perché il 3 maggio 2008 Carlo è venuto a vivere a casa mia e mi ha chiesto di lasciare l’incarico, per non mescolare vita privata e professionale. Ma ho continuato a essere sempre al suo fianco alle feste, alle cene. Il 15 dicembre ero seduta al suo tavolo per il party natalizio del Milan, mi ha sempre presentato, ai calciatori e alle loro mogli, come la sua fidanzata. A Capodanno sarei dovuta andare a Dubai con lui e la squadra». 

Carlo ha convissuto con lei sino a qualche giorno fa? 
«Le sue cose sono ancora a casa mia, ma da metà settembre ne è uscito. Da allora ha abitato un po’ a Milanello e un po’ da suo figlio. Oggi penso che avere scelto di vivere insieme sia stato un errore: Carlo avrebbe dovuto starsene in un posto suo, io dovevo essere paziente. Ma lui mi ha detto “Vengo da te, a rifarmi la vita”. Gli ho creduto». 

Perché avete interrotto la convivenza? 
«Perché una sera ho scoperto che mi diceva delle bugie». 

Che bugie? 
«Quella sera mi aveva detto che sarebbe andato a cena con i figli, ma quando è tornato nel nostro appartamento era turbato. Ho intuito che c’era qualche cosa sotto, ho forzato la mano e lui ha confessato di essere uscito con la moglie». 

E lei gli ha fatto una scenata di gelosia... 
«Sì sono gelosa, ma soprattutto non sopporto chi mi mente. Con Carlo c’era l’impegno a dirsi tutto, con sincerità... Ma ho bisogno di fare un passo indietro». 

Lo faccia. 
«Quella sera non è stata che l’ultima goccia. C’erano dei precedenti, dopo le vacanze estive che abbiamo trascorso in viaggio, lui è andato negli Stati Uniti con i figli. Ne è tornato diverso, tesissimo. A dirla tutta, la convivenza sin lì non era stata rosea: Carlo era sempre triste, nonostante i miei sforzi, ma mi ha sempre rassicurato. Dopo il viaggio negli Usa però mi sono accorta di continui messaggini, telefonate... tutti con sua moglie». 

Scusi, ma 25 anni di matrimonio non si cancellano. 
«Certo, la penso anch’io così. Ma ero convinta che Carlo non mentisse quando ammetteva con me che un matrimonio finito è preferibile a un matrimonio finto. Del resto sapevo due cose: lui era andato via da casa sua e stava procedendo con la separazione, ho parlato anch’io di questo con il suo avvocato». 

E invece? 
«Ho scoperto che lui non aveva parlato di me e dei nostri progetti alla moglie». 

Come l’ha scoperto? 
«Facendo un errore, il 3 settembre scorso le ho telefonato. E mi sono presentata come la fidanzata di Carlo». 

Per sentirsi dire? 
«Che ignorava la mia esistenza e che di separazione non si parlava. Lei aspettatava il ritorno di Carlo a casa». 

E lei come ha risposto? 
«Chiedendo spiegazioni a lui. Che non sono arrivate. Carlo mi ha rimproverato quella telefonata, è uscito di casa. Ci siamo rivisti dopo una settimana per riprendere daccapo, come fidanzati». 

Accade a volte di ritrovarsi tra due fuochi. Forse il signor Ancelotti è innamorato di entrambe... 
«Credo di sapere di Carlo una sola cosa: che ama me, me l’ho ha detto mille volte. Non credo agli amori a mezzo servizio, non ci crede lui. E allora vorrei mi dicesse in faccia perché, se il suo cuore gli parla di me, lui non lo segue». 

Perché è così sicura che Ancelotti non seguirà il suo cuore? 
«Da una cosa piccola, ma per me significativa. Sua moglie, durante una recente telefonata mi ha detto di avergli dato un ultimatum: rientrare a casa il 23 dicembre, in occasione delle festività natalizie per trascorrerle insieme sotto il tetto coniugale. Ho chiesto a Carlo di limitarsi a far le feste con i figli in casa del padre, ma di non vivere con lei così tanti giorni. Lui mi ha risposto “Non posso non farlo”. Credo si senta in colpa». 

Di che cosa? 
«Di non avere coraggio, di avermi lasciata da sola di fronte alla scelte per il futuro. Ma Carlo è così ed è la cosa che mi ha sempre fatto molto male». 

Così come? 
«È un uomo dolcissimo, affettuoso, ma quando si tratta di sentimenti, i suoi, non prende partito, non decide. Preferisce soffocarli pur di stare quieto. Quieto dentro *un matrimonio finito, non certo per colpa mia *e di Carlo, e anche finto». 

C’entra qualcosa la moglie? 
«Non voglio parlare di sua moglie». 

Cosa gli ha detto quando l’ha lasciato? 
«Che mettevo le mani sul fuoco che non sarebbe venuto a prendermi». 

E Ancelotti cosa le ha risposto? 
«Di non metterle sul fuoco. Comunque rispetto le sue decisioni e so che sarà felice. Anche senza di me. Lui è protetto...». 

Da chi? 
*«Da un piccolo angelo, lassù che rimpiange di non essere su questa terra insieme a noi due. Non mi faccia dire altro».*


----------



## Minerva (3 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> "Carlo mi diceva: amo te, non mia moglie"
> 
> La giovane rumena dice addio all’allenatore del Milan Ancelotti. «Non sono una sfasciafamiglie»
> 
> ...


 eh che c'è da dire di più?
che se si fa un passo tragico e definitivo come l'aborto n on si può pensare di definire angelo quel figlio mancato.la sofferenza diventerebbe insopportabile
è un'intollerabile ipocrisia.sia chiaro , questo non solleva lui e la sua ambiguità.


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Gennaio 2009)

ops ho esagerato con le L nel titolo.
colpa di carletto e non di alfredo.


----------



## Minerva (3 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ops ho esagerato con le L nel titolo.
> colpa di carletto e non di alfredo.


 oggi davano in saldo pure le M e le g stavano al 50%


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Gennaio 2009)

ma... milanello è in periferia di milano?


----------



## Minerva (3 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma... milanello è in periferia di milano?


 scusa....un argomento così pregno...e tu mi vieni a chiedere di milanello?


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Gennaio 2009)

che vacca


----------



## Lettrice (3 Gennaio 2009)

Non ce la faccio.


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa....un argomento così pregno...e tu mi vieni a chiedere di milanello?


che discorsi... 
e... da rho a milanello la ragazza come ci andava? son problemi.


----------



## Verena67 (3 Gennaio 2009)

La trovo una storia molto umana. E molto standard.

Meditate, mogli e amanti, meditate.


----------



## Verena67 (3 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> eh che c'è da dire di più?
> che se si fa un passo tragico e definitivo come l'aborto n on si può pensare di definire angelo quel figlio mancato.la sofferenza diventerebbe insopportabile
> è un'intollerabile ipocrisia.sia chiaro , questo non solleva lui e la sua ambiguità.


Signora Minerva, stavolta sono io che non l'ho capita. Periodo un po' confuso.
Intende che è ipocrita chiamare angelo chi si è abortito (si presume) volontariamente, vero?


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> La trovo una storia molto umana. E molto standard.
> 
> Meditate, mogli e amanti, meditate.


umana e banale.
quasi nauseante da quanto banale.


----------



## Verena67 (3 Gennaio 2009)

Già.

Appena la moglie ha fatto la voce grossa, Adios alla rumena.

Medita, Amarax.


----------



## Minerva (3 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> La trovo una storia molto umana. E molto standard.
> 
> Meditate, mogli e amanti, meditate.


ben gentile ma io passo.se devo meditare ad ancelotti preferisco maldini


----------



## Verena67 (3 Gennaio 2009)

In effetti è un aiuto non indifferente...(ma non è il mio tipo).


----------



## Minerva (3 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Signora Minerva, stavolta sono io che non l'ho capita. Periodo un po' confuso.
> Intende che è ipocrita chiamare angelo chi si è abortito (si presume) volontariamente, vero?


 che c'ha da dire del mio periodo eh?
comunque sì.


----------



## Verena67 (3 Gennaio 2009)

c'era una punteggiatura non coerente....


----------



## Minerva (3 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> c'era una punteggiatura non coerente....


scherzi a parte e per l'ennesima volta perché è un argomento pluritrattato:
sono ovviamete favorevole all'aborto perché ritengo che entro quei termini non vi sia vita,
se pensassi il contrario non lo sarei .chi arriva a farlo ritenendolo un omicidio come può sopportarne il peso?


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Gennaio 2009)

è credibile, secondo voi, che la moglie non sapesse niente?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (3 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> è credibile, secondo voi, che la moglie non sapesse niente?


 se la moglie non sapeva niente io sono santa maria goretti: è una storia comune, solo che il traditore di turno guadagna non so quanti milioni di euro l'anno e lo si vede in tv


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> scherzi a parte e per l'ennesima volta perché è un argomento pluritrattato:
> sono ovviamete favorevole all'aborto perché ritengo che entro quei termini non vi sia vita,
> se pensassi il contrario non lo sarei .chi arriva a farlo ritenendolo un omicidio come può sopportarne il peso?


e poi dire lassù c'è un angioletto che lo protegge.


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Gennaio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> se la moglie non sapeva niente io sono santa maria goretti: è una storia comune, solo che il traditore di turno guadagna non so quanti milioni di euro l'anno e lo si vede in tv


e quindi?


----------



## Minerva (3 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e poi dire lassù c'è un angioletto che lo protegge.


 ipocrisa  spregevole


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (3 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e quindi?


 credo che la signora conosca molto bene il marito e la sua ....chiamiamola indecisione sentimentale....al momento opportuno ha giocato la carta del natale, complice probabilmente la situazione che s'era creata dopo il viaggio in america del marito con la prole.
Il riferimento all'angelo che protegge dal paradiso lo trovo ....senza parole


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Gennaio 2009)

no, ma sentite... adesso, al di là di tutto, io mi chiedo e dico: ma cosa ci ha una moglie di così stregonesco da ridurre tanti mariti a maschere della commedia drammatica pur di sostenere il ruolo di innocenti a tutti i costi?


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Gennaio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> credo che la signora conosca molto bene il marito e la sua ....chiamiamola indecisione sentimentale....al momento opportuno ha giocato la carta del natale, complice probabilmente la situazione che s'era creata dopo il viaggio in america del marito con la prole.
> Il riferimento all'angelo che protegge dal paradiso lo trovo ....senza parole


sì, ok, ma capisci che... quattro anni non sono quattro mesi...


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che vacca


piuttosto... che maiale lui, scusa, eh


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (3 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> sì, ok, ma capisci che... quattro anni non sono quattro mesi...


mia cugina ha aspettato 8 anni e 2 figli che il marito ha avuto con la fidanzata per riprenderselo


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Gennaio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> mia cugina ha aspettato 8 anni e 2 figli che il marito ha avuto con la fidanzata per riprenderselo


tua cugina, con tutto il rispetto, è una cogliona?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (3 Gennaio 2009)

Italia1 ha detto:


> tua cugina, con tutto il rispetto, è una cogliona?


 mia cugina, con tutto il rispetto, ha 3 figli con quello s.tronzo e dice di amarlo


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Gennaio 2009)

Carlo Ancelotti mi sta sul chiulo in una maniera così paurosa da non poterlo nemmeno quantificare....se fossi una donna non mi farei toccare da lui manco morta...mi ha sempre dato di un viscido...


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Gennaio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> mia cugina, con tutto il rispetto, ha 3 figli con quello s.tronzo e dice di amarlo


parlamm e nun c' capaimm...(alla puteolana 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )
e io che ho detto?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (3 Gennaio 2009)

Italia1 ha detto:


> parlamm e nun c' capaimm...(alla puteolana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ale ma uno l'amore non si può imporre di non provarlo o di non provarlo più.....mica è nu televisore....
il puteolano è orribile


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Gennaio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ale ma uno l'amore non si può imporre di non provarlo o di non provarlo più.....mica è nu televisore....
> il puteolano è orribile


ma che 'azzo significa? si può continuare ad amare e non stare lo stesso insieme a quella persona...sono convinto che si può e in alcuni casi si debba fare....


----------



## Lettrice (3 Gennaio 2009)

Italia1 ha detto:


> tua cugina, con tutto il rispetto, è una cogliona?



Ti quoto... io l'avrei preso a calci piuttosto


----------



## Old amarax (3 Gennaio 2009)

Pupo. Uguale o quasi, visto che la moglie e l'amante se lo dividono in accordo....Poi non vi meravigliate quando dico fermate il mondo che voglio scendere.


----------



## Old amarax (3 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Già.
> 
> Appena la moglie ha fatto la voce grossa, Adios alla rumena.
> 
> *Medita, Amarax*.


 





 ... non ne posso più. Prima ho ricordato Pupo quell'altro pezzo di ... "puzza". Io volevo altro...la convinzione che lui non voleva lei.
Altra storia.


----------



## Old amarax (3 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> è credibile, secondo voi, che la moglie non sapesse niente?


Non credo proprio. Uomini che vengono bersagliati dai giornalisti, magari se ne parla anche a vuoto, ma una storia di 4 anni...credo che sui giornali la signorina è stata beccata con lui.Mi informo.


----------



## Old amarax (3 Gennaio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> mia cugina ha aspettato 8 anni e 2 figli che il marito ha avuto con la fidanzata per riprenderselo


 













   sono una sciacquetta al confronto!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> piuttosto... che maiale lui, scusa, eh


era sottinteso, non arrabbiarti che ti sale la pressione


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Gennaio 2009)

"Normale" storia di tradimenti.
Tremendo poi rilasciare interviste del genere.
Avevo visto due anni fa lui e la moglie (come poteva convivere con questa ed essere in vacanza con la moglie?:carneval

	
	
		
		
	


	




    e ne avevo avuto l'impressione di una coppia formata da due ...indispettiti reciprocamente.


X AnnaA Milanello è nel comune di Carnago in provincia di Varese. Rho di Milano.


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti quoto... io l'avrei preso a calci piuttosto


con amore....neanche a dirlo...


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> "Normale" storia di tradimenti.
> *Tremendo poi rilasciare interviste del genere.*
> Avevo visto due anni fa lui e la moglie (come poteva convivere con questa ed essere in vacanza con la moglie?:carneval
> 
> ...


dicevo _vacca_ anche per questo.

spiattellare ad un giornale di gossip i cazzi non solo tuoi ma che coinvolgono altre persone è nauseante.

Che la vacca se ne torni in romania (a clonare bancomat:condom


----------



## Old Alexantro (4 Gennaio 2009)

hai capito Carletto.....cmq x quell'ambiente questa cosa e' anche troppo soft....ne succedono di cotte e di crude,le corna x i calciatori sono all'ordine del giorno.....ottima quell'intervista censurata dai media di quel gigolo' che ha confessato  di avere clienti  che giocano in nazionale e che hanno moglie e figli.......si vede che ad avere troppe donne poi vuoi provare anche l'altra sponda......


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> dicevo _vacca_ anche per questo.
> 
> *spiattellare ad un giornale di gossip i cazzi non solo tuoi ma che coinvolgono altre persone è nauseante.*
> 
> Che la vacca se ne torni in romania (a clonare bancomat:condom


lo ha fatto anche Veronica Lario


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> lo ha fatto anche Veronica Lario


E allora?


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> E allora?


allora niente. lo ha fatto anche lei. punto.
è romena anche lei?


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> allora niente. lo ha fatto anche lei. punto.
> è romena anche lei?


scusa Anna ma non sono pronta psicologicamente per affrontarti questa mattina...

cazz0 c'entra ?? no, è una vacca italiana
Cuntent?


----------



## Old Alexantro (5 Gennaio 2009)

il gossip ci mangia su questa roba
e' probabile anche che molte cose siano inventate in quanto il pettegolezzo piu e' piccante piu stuzzica il lettore inducendo molta piu gente a comprare i rotocalchi in edicola
se cosi non fosse riviste tipo eva3000 o novella2000 avrebbero chiuso bottega prima ancora di cominciare.....
comunque ste benedette rumene.....cosa non si fa x qualche soldino e un p'o di pubblicita' in piu eh?


----------



## Old Alexantro (5 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> allora niente. lo ha fatto anche lei. punto.
> è romena anche lei?


 penso che la Lario l'abbia fatto x ricavarci qualche soldo
Da quel che so finanziariamente la famiglia Berlusconi nn se la passa benissimo e qualche soldino in piu elemosinato ai rotocalchi puo fare comodo al bilancio familiare


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa Anna ma non sono pronta psicologicamente per affrontarti questa mattina...
> 
> cazz0 c'entra ?? *no, è una vacca italiana*
> *Cuntent?*


secondo me per nulla invece.


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> penso che la Lario l'abbia fatto x ricavarci qualche soldo
> *miliaDa quel che so finanziariamente la famiglia Berlusconi nn se la passa benissimo e qualche soldino in piu elemosinato ai rotocalchi puo fare comodo al bilancio fare
> 
> 
> ...









dio caro... ma sei caduto dal seggiolone da piccolo o cosa?


----------



## Old Alexantro (5 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> dio caro... ma sei caduto dal seggiolone da piccolo o cosa?


 a volte sopravvaluto la psiche delle persone
credevo che dire Berlusconi povero equivalesse a una battuta strascontata da capire
pazienza mi sono sbagliato


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> a volte sopravvaluto la psiche delle persone
> credevo che dire Berlusconi povero equivalesse a una battuta strascontata da capire
> pazienza mi sono sbagliato


porta pazienza ma io ho un livello di qi decisamente basso.


----------



## Old Alexantro (5 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> porta pazienza ma io ho un livello di qi decisamente basso.


 non si tratta nemmeno di quoziente intellettivo
ma di semplice velocita' d'intuizione


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> non si tratta nemmeno di quoziente intellettivo
> ma di semplice velocita' d'intuizione


eh (sospiro) porta pazienza...


----------



## Iris (5 Gennaio 2009)

storia di ordinaria miseria...non economica...ma di gusto, di sentimenti, di intelligenza, di dignità.
nessuno fa una bella figura, neanche la legittima consorte direi. I soldi aiutano a digerire anche le pubbliche corna


----------



## Nobody (5 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> piuttosto... che maiale lui, scusa, eh


 Perchè? Nè vacca lei, nè mailale lui. Minchia che moralismi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè? Nè vacca lei, nè mailale lui. Minchia che moralismi...


A me sono sembrati tutti giudizi relativi alla divulgazione delle vicende private e non alla vicenda in sè ...non certo encomiabile, ma comune.
Anche se La Miriam Bertolini (non vedo per quale motivo si ostini a farsi chiamare col nome d'arte Veronoca Lario, oltretutto utilizzato per ben poco tempo...neanche fosse Sofia Loren  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Persino Patty Pravo rsta Nicoletta nel privato o Mia Martini è sempre stata Mimì...) non ha diffuso un bel nulla ha solo chiesto pubblicamente pubbliche scuse per cose che già erano pubbliche.


----------



## Nobody (5 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me sono sembrati tutti giudizi relativi alla divulgazione delle vicende private e non alla vicenda in sè ...non certo encomiabile, ma comune.
> Anche se La Miriam Bertolini (non vedo per quale motivo si ostini a farsi chiamare col nome d'arte Veronoca Lario, oltretutto utilizzato per ben poco tempo...neanche fosse Sofia Loren
> 
> 
> ...


 A me il maiale e la vacca sembravano giudizi sui loro comportamenti nella vicenda vissuta, invece. Ma magari li ho intesi male io...


----------



## MK (5 Gennaio 2009)

*A me ha fatto*

venire la nausea sta storia. Alla fine quella che mi fa più pena è lei. Racconta tutto per avere qualche soldo di liquidazione... Certo che grande senso morale la squadra del presidente... chapeau...


----------



## Minerva (5 Gennaio 2009)

beh ma ora che arriva David Beckham con la spicegirl l'etica e la morale vinceranno su tutto


----------



## MK (5 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh ma ora che arriva David Beckham con la spicegirl l'etica e la morale vinceranno su tutto


----------



## Old Alexantro (5 Gennaio 2009)

victoria adams sembra un anoressica con le tette siliconate......


----------



## Old Alexantro (5 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> venire la nausea sta storia. Alla fine quella che mi fa più pena è lei. Racconta tutto per avere qualche soldo di liquidazione... Certo che grande senso morale la squadra del presidente... chapeau...


 sulla prima parte sono d'accordo
sul senso morale,.....beh chi si ricorda quei 2 calciatori juventini che andavano fino in romania x trombarsi alcune prostitute???
o gli interisti che facevano le orgie la domenica sera dopo la partita?
o la vento che afferma che Totti ha cornificato la Blasi con lei?
e cosi via
si potrebbe scrivere un enciclopedia....non credo che l'amoralita' sia un esclusiva di Ancelotti


----------



## MK (5 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> sulla prima parte sono d'accordo
> sul senso morale,.....beh chi si ricorda quei 2 calciatori juventini che andavano fino in romania x trombarsi alcune prostitute???
> o gli interisti che facevano le orgie la domenica sera dopo la partita?
> o la vento che afferma che Totti ha cornificato la Blasi con lei?
> ...


 
Sei milanista?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io mica parlavo dell'amoralità di Ancelotti comunque, ma dell'ipocrisia di compagni di squadra, mogli ufficiali, presidente ecc.ecc. Visto come si tiene al valore della famiglia in certi ambienti.


----------



## Old Alexantro (5 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sei milanista?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 il valore della famiglia e dell'immagine
x dire i calciatori in pubblico esibiscono tutti la famigliola e la mogliettina
in privato tirano di coca e vanno a puttane oltre al taboo dell'omosessualita' (nel calcio nn puoi dichiararti gay)
x non dire di peggio
leggiti questa va
censurata da tutti gli organi di stampa maggiori e appenna accennata in quelli minori


Di nomi non ne fa ma le sue dichiarazioni faranno di certo rumore. Un giocatore che milita in Lega Pro fuori dal campo fa il gigolò e tra i suoi clienti ci sono una dozzina di clienti di Serie A. Ecco quanto ha riferito:
“Millecinquecento euro per qualche ora. I calciatori pagano senza fiatare. Molti sono bisex, anche sposati. Li incontro spesso in albergo la domenica sera dopo la partita. *Alcuni giocano anche in Nazionale e sono terrorizzati dall’idea di essere scoperti*“.​Victory fa la doppia vita: professionista della Lega Pro, fidanzato e poi anche gigolò, che tra i suoi frequentatori ha anche giocatori di Serie A: 
“Ci vediamo dopo le partite - ha rivelato in un’intervista che andrà in onda su La7 - Chiedono di rilassarsi. Non hanno problemi a farsi baciare sulla bocca però *sono terrorizzati dall’idea di essere scoperti*“.​Il gigolò non fa alcun nome ma non si risparmia nei particolari:
“*In tre occasioni mi hanno chiesto di fare l’amore in gruppo* con più giocatori della stessa squadra ma anche con amici di formazioni diverse - continua - E’ solo una questione sessuale, niente parole. Tengono molto alla privacy e hanno una dannata paura di essere scoperti e di scoprirsi. Lo sanno che gioco anch’io, ma non vengo richiesto per questo. Molti di loro sono bisex. In Italia nessun calciatore ammetterà mai di essere gay, almeno per ora”.​Quindi, ricapitolando, giocatori che giocano in nazionale e nella stessa squadra e che organizzano “festini” di gruppo. Dite la verità, per quanto siano fatti loro, quanto siete curiosi di sapere i nomi? Qualche indiziato principale comunque potrebbe esserci…


----------



## MK (5 Gennaio 2009)

*Guarda Ale*

mica solo i calciatori... Direi che per il 99% (va beh sarò ottimista il 98%) delle persone è così. 

E' di una tristezza allucinante, davvero... Non si salva nessuno, o quasi.


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Gennaio 2009)

Che storia squallida, che si tratti di Ancellotti o di chiunque altro qui c'è un'unica vittima....un angioletto che protegge dall'alto


----------



## Minerva (5 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Che storia squallida, che si tratti di Ancellotti o di chiunque altro qui c'è un'unica vittima....un angioletto che protegge dall'alto


 ma per favore,
 non bestemmiamo.se voleva "l'angioletto" questo figlio lo faceva nascere , abortendo ha perso un feto che non può proteggere nessuno

senza dubbio *rispetto le decisioni di ogni donna* ma disprezzo chi le rinnega ipocritamente


----------



## MK (5 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma per favore,
> non bestemmiamo.se voleva "l'angioletto" questo figlio lo faceva nascere , abortendo ha perso un feto che non può proteggere nessuno
> 
> senza dubbio *rispetto le decisioni di ogni donna* ma disprezzo chi le rinnega ipocritamente


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Gennaio 2009)

Che pena vedere prendere a pretesto una vicenda individuale, tanto simile a tante che leggiamo qui, per accusare ipocritamente una categoria di "nefandezze" di cui in altri thread ci si è vantati.


----------



## MK (6 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che pena vedere prendere a pretesto una vicenda individuale, tanto simile a tante che leggiamo qui, per accusare ipocritamente una categoria di "nefandezze" di cui in altri thread ci si è vantati.


Quale categoria? I calciatori?


----------



## Old Alexantro (6 Gennaio 2009)

x me l'unica nefandezza e' la tipa che ha spiattellatto tutto x farsi pubblicita' poi che faccia la vittima xche ha abortito quando secondo me l'ha fatto dietro compenso e' vergognoso ancora di piu......x il resto normale amministrazione....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quale categoria? I calciatori?


 Sì.


----------



## MK (6 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì.


Ah ok, solita storia, fama, soldi facili, gloria effimera... quanti campioni si sono persi... vedi Maradona Pantani ecc.ecc.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Gennaio 2009)

Già solita storia... ma le scelte e le responsabilità sono individuali...gli uomini, le donne, le mogli, i mariti, le/gli amanti, gli attori, i cantanti, i calciatori ...che senso ha attribuire a una categoria un'abitudine a comportamenti sia irreprensibili sia trasgressivi?!
Che si dice dei metalmeccanici o delle commesse?


----------



## Old Aleluja (6 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Già solita storia... ma le scelte e le responsabilità sono individuali...gli uomini, le donne, le mogli, i mariti, le/gli amanti, gli attori, i cantanti, i calciatori ...che senso ha attribuire a una categoria un'abitudine a comportamenti sia irreprensibili sia trasgressivi?!
> *Che si dice dei metalmeccanici o delle commesse?*


Gentaglia, persone che non riescono arrivare a fine mese...al rogo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> Gentaglia, persone che non riescono arrivare a fine mese...al rogo!


 Che scemo...hai cambiato nik


----------



## Old Aleluja (6 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che scemo...hai cambiato nik


scemo per il nick o perchè l'ho cambiato?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> scemo per il nick o perchè l'ho cambiato?


 Perché l'hai cambiato  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e il nick fa ridere (anche se li odio).


----------



## Old Aleluja (6 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché l'hai cambiato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

